# Dr. Braem is back



## Braem (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear Folks,

after long deliberation I have decided to return to the forum as I heard that there are some that would welcome my return. As of immediately, I will be happy to answer serious questions on orchid taxonomy.


----------



## fibre (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 11, 2011)

Delighted to see you're back on the forum. I wasn't there when you left so welcome.


----------



## Hien (Apr 11, 2011)

My question is that I try to differentiate between the renanthera species that peoples sold & called:
-renanthera vietnamensis
&
-renanthera vietnamica
Are they the same (with different names) ? are they two different renanthera?


----------



## Braem (Apr 11, 2011)

Hien,

they are most probably the same. Unfortunately, quite a few orchids (and other plants) are offered under "different" names ... but if you see species names that differ only "grammatically" (for example 'wilsonii' and 'wilsonianum' or 'wilsoniae"), you can assume that the plants are identical. Admittedly, this is not always the case, but then it is a fully different taxonomic issue.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back, Guido! Is the Schlecter Institute still in operation?


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good to see you back, though I was not on the forum to see you here before. 

Agreed, there are many grammatical errors out there, but other such as Dend williamsianum and williamsonii with will keep confusing the newbies like me to start.

Brett


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 11, 2011)

I meant the Schlechter Institute of course.......and not the Schlecter Institute. Sorry for the mispelling.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## Braem (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Tom. No, the Schlechter Institute is no longer active. I "closed it" before I went into the hospital last September. And as I don't know how much time I got left, it will stay that way.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 11, 2011)

Here hoping you have more years than you expect. Again welcome back.

Brett


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 11, 2011)

For those who may not be aware, Dr. Braem and I spent a wonderful week together at the Schlechter Institute some years ago, hoping to collaberate on a new book on the Genus Paphiopedilum. Unfortunately, I was not able to carry on. and he eventually published the book with Guy Chiron. I was, and am still amazed, at his knowledge of the taxonomy of Genus Paphiopedilum. I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling well, Guido, and hope things may improve over time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back, Dr. Braem. I hope that whatever is causing your health concerns is cured in fast order.


----------



## Braem (Apr 11, 2011)

The tumor is out ... but as it was a malignant one (the taxonomy of tumors is pretty easy) the question is whether there are metastasis.


----------



## Darin (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back Dr. Braem!!! Your knowledge is always a welcome addition to our sometimes "spirited" discussions. Glad you are back!!!


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 11, 2011)

Braem, a famous name for me, "small frenchy" fanatic of paphiopedilums.

Welcome.


----------



## koshki (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome from a newbie!


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad to have you back


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 11, 2011)

:clap::clap: WELCOME back! Your name & reputation preceeds you as I don't think I was a member here then. May you have many more years of good health & may we have many years to share your wealth of knowledge!


----------



## emydura (Apr 11, 2011)

Good to see you back Dr Braem.

Just one question. I have the two volumes of your book "The Genus Paphiopedilum ..." with Charles and Margaret Baker. Wonderful books which I look up regularly. Was the third volume ever written? Sorry if you have been asked this question numerous times before but I'm not aware of the reasons.

David


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeay! Welcome back Dr. Bream!

Ramon


----------



## Braem (Apr 11, 2011)

The third volume was prepared but the publisher decided not to produce it and to drop the project. As the rights are with the publisher ... I would have had to go to court in the USA ... My US lawyer took me 2,000.--US to tell me : "You have got a case, but not enough money to go through with it." - 
In a matter of fact, I don't even have a copy of volume 2 myself ... - End of story .

In the mean time there is a book Braem & Chiron that was completed and published by Tropicalia in France. There are two versions, a French one and an English one. It can be obtained via Linda Petchnick in the USA, or through www.richardiana.com

By the way ... if there is a publisher on this forum, he might be interested in contacting me.


----------



## Pete (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad to have you hear again Dr. Braem. Yours and Olaf's presence on this forum are very valuable for all.


----------



## Pete (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost forgot- Lance Birk too!


----------



## Hien (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear Dr. Braem,
I came across this website containing asian anti-cancer data base.
Hopefully, it would be of some use for you as well as others slippertalk members who are in search of this kind of information and would leave no stone unturned in order to regain health.

http://asiancancerherb.info/index.html
http://asiancancerherb.info/about_this_project.htm
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=14&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com
you could search for all, from a to z
I believe europeans are more opened to herbal , or homeotherapy, or similar treatments (not just conservative pharmaceutical products)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 11, 2011)

Guido- Good to see you back! I hope everything works out for you health wise...if there is anyone who can beat the crap out of a cancer and kick it into submission its you.....


----------



## Braem (Apr 12, 2011)

Hien,

thank you. At this time I am feeling OK ....


----------



## Braem (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Eric,

I survived two mother-in-laws ... so I intend to survive this also ... but I am a pragmatic realist .... one can repair old cars, but at the end, you still get stuck with an old car. It is just as simple as that. .... ;-)


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome back Dr. Braem.


----------



## Ray (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome back, Dr. Braem. I have missed your online presence for a long time.

As a survivor of metastatic malignant melanoma, let me tell you that an "old car" can go many miles with the occasional repair AND the will to do so. I hope the response to your return tells you just how valuable of a contributor you are!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2011)

I second that Ray! Welcome back Guido! You have been sorely missed. Please keep us updated on your recovery as much as you can.

You're in my prayers.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 12, 2011)

It was only a few days ago that I asked "where is Dr. Braem?" and now here you are. I should have asked long ago. Welcome back!

Mick


----------



## etex (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome back Dr Braem!! Glad you've joined us!


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2011)

I totally agree with all the other members, Welcome Back Guido.
Its been far too long since our last contact.
Roy Lee


----------



## Howzat (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to see you here Dr Braem, I was not in this forum when you abstained. My best wishes on your recovery. Howard


----------



## poozcard (May 28, 2011)

http://richardiana.com/?rub=paphio2

I just ordered this one just now.
hope you are already recovered.


----------



## Braem (May 29, 2011)

poozcard said:


> http://richardiana.com/?rub=paphio2
> 
> I just ordered this one just now.
> hope you are already recovered.


good show ... and thanks for your wishes .... we will see, I am very pragmatic about this: if there were metastasis left ... then they will show themselves sooner or later ...


----------



## poozcard (May 29, 2011)

Braem said:


> good show ... and thanks for your wishes .... we will see, I am very pragmatic about this: if there were metastasis left ... then they will show themselves sooner or later ...



tell him it should be later.
you need to finish at least 5 more editions first

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Braem (May 29, 2011)

poozcard said:


> tell him it should be later.
> you need to finish at least 5 more editions first
> 
> :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


Get me a publisher and I will finish my phrag book ... or we can do a support session and I will do it myself ...


----------



## chrismende (Jun 11, 2011)

Dr. Braem, I'm tickled to have you here on the forum. It's so important to have several wise heads together! Between Olaf, Lance Birk, and you, we are all better off. Of course there are others here, but you three are extremely important to us. I hope that your "old car" philosophy includes the possibilities that Ray mentions! I just contacted Linda Petchnick to order the second edition from her. I got the first edition about 6 months or so ago and realized I must seek out whatever followed it. Now I know, and will have it! ( I assume). Wish I could be of some help to get the third edition printed!


----------



## Braem (Jun 12, 2011)

If someone is intereses ... In the mean time, I wrote an extensive biography of Charles Darwin (about 500 pages). It has been published in German and French and we are working on an Engish version (The Manuscript is ready .... needs some language editing) and a Publisher ... we may do it ourselves ... but that does not go without sponsors ... and people who have contacts to online book stores and can make a good website ... so ... whoever is willing to help in whatever way ... this is the commercals for the day... I hope Heather forgives ...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2011)

What are the titles in German/French? Jean


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested in reading it in English!


----------



## Braem (Jun 12, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> What are the titles in German/French? Jean


In French:

_Charles Darwin - Une Biographie
_
to be obtained from www.richardiana.com (ISBN 978-2-9513900-6-5)


----------



## Braem (Jun 12, 2011)

Heather said:


> I'd definitely be interested in reading it in English!


It is not out yet ... we are trying to work on it ... But if you want a couple of chapters up front ...


----------

